

Et Tu, Google? Android Apps Can Also Secretly Copy Photos - rvcamo
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/01/android-photos/

======
freshhawk
While I think the permissions model on android can and should be improved,
isn't it weird that this stuff is being put on Apple and Google's shoulders?

 _Every_ single application you have on your laptop or desktop could find and
steal your pictures as well, but we would call this malware.

But when it happens on phones, who make it much harder to do than on desktops,
then the majority of blame goes to the phonemaker. I find that odd, but at the
same time more likely to encourage a solution I suppose.

The consensus opinion seems to be that app makers are all ethically retarded
and will just take whatever they can get their virtual hands on. Seems like a
good attitude to have from a security perspective but that normally also comes
with contempt or at least distain for the thieves.

Now we have a situation where the distain is towards Google and Apple for
allowing this to be possible and the app makers couldn't possibly be expected
not to steal personal data from their users.

------
Zikes
I'd love to see Android implement a filesystem sandbox (chroot?). For one
thing, it'd clean up my ridiculously cluttered SD card.

